# Just some advice?



## notanelephant (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello,So my husband and I have been thinking about maybe trying to have a baby. I want kids so badly, but I am so incredibly nervous. I have read the pregnancy books and they all say that a major problem of pregnancy is constipation. Which is just great since I am constipated like ALL the time. I guess I am nervous. I can't do enemas and I know you can't use laxatives. I have heard rumors that sometimes you flip GI-wise when you are pregnant, so I should have D all the time instead? I don't know. I guess I just wanted to hear others' stories and just garner some support. I am apprehensive. If my IBS causes me to forgo my dream of having kids, it will only fuel my hatred for this wretched disease. Thanks in advance.


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing. My ibs showed a couple months after the birth of my second child which I've learned is common. However, my husband and I are also considering trying for our third and I'm not quite sure how my symptoms will react. I'm a little apprehensive as well!With my other pregnancies I did experience slight constipation but now, 6 years later, I'm constipated all the time! So maybe with my third it'll be the opposite? Everyone is different, but I will tell you... If you want a child, 9 months of any pain or discomfort is totally worth it


----------



## TabbyRenee (Sep 19, 2012)

HiIm in a similar predicament I first started having IBS pain and symptoms about 10 months after my son was born and now, a little over 2 years later my husband and I are are having difficulty getting pregnant with our second child. I wonder if my IBS is to blame. I didn't have IBS till after my pregnancy so part of me is scared of how my body will even handle a pregnancy, with my first I was terrible sick for 12 weeks and worry my IBS will only magnify my symptoms. Just looking for advice. and someone, anyone who understands...


----------

